# Really incredible sculptures from junk



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 2, 2014)

Old Farm Equipment And Scrap Metal Turned Into Stunning Sculptures |

Definitely work a look.


----------



## daveman (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow.  Gorgeous work!


----------



## norwegen (Jul 2, 2014)

daveman said:


> Wow. Gorgeous work!


Yes, definitely work a look.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 2, 2014)

Dayum!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 2, 2014)

You know the difference between this and a messed up bed?

This takes actual *Skill and Talent* to produce.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 3, 2014)

There are people who have been doing this in Texas for awhile...


----------



## pismoe (Jul 4, 2014)

pretty neat !


----------



## Abishai100 (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember that scene in "Basquiat" (1996), where the snooty art dealer Mary Boone suggests to Basquiat that he appears to be crawling through the ruins of the city even if he is a graffiti artist.

You really can find art anywhere...as long as it looks somewhat well-organized.

I like taking photos of intriguing fish tanks at small-town pet stores (i.e., Lebanon, New Hampshire).


----------



## Bill Angel (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree. it's stunning beautiful work.


----------

